# Cubase and VEP



## Dear Villain (Sep 11, 2021)

I have Vienna instrument tracks in my Cubase project (set up as midi tracks, not instrument tracks), hosted in a VEP 7. My question is, when I click an instrument track on the Cubase side of things, is there a way for it to select the corresponding instrument track on the Vienna Ensemble side of things? Conversely, if I select a VE track, can I have it highlight the Cubase track? As it stands, I am annoyed when I select a solo violin track in Cubase, for example, but then have to scroll through my VEP side to the violin track. Doing this dozens of times starts to get old (even though I have been doing this for years and haven't bothered to look in to a solution until now!)

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 12, 2021)

ka00 said:


> There is an auto-raise feature. It will raise the instance when you select the track, I believe. But not the other way around.


Just to clarify, you mean that I can click a Cubase track and the VEP corresponding instrument track will open? How/where do I find this command/option? Thanks!


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 12, 2021)

ka00 said:


> It will raise the instance, but I’m not sure if it will raise the exact instrument in case you have many of them per instance. So not as granular maybe as you want.
> 
> In the VEP plug-in window in your DAW, there’s a concentric circle icon. Click that to Raise the instance or use the cog icon to set it to auto raise.
> 
> There’s a VSL YouTube video demonstrating this I think.


Thanks, ka00. I'm afraid you're right, in that what I'm looking to do is to have the individual instrument linked between Cubase and the VEP side, not the instance. For most of my work, I only have a single instance of VEP, with all the individual instruments added to it. 

There must be a way for this to work. Perhaps someone else might know. I'll also ask on the Vienna forum.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 12, 2021)

I have this problem too, and it’s why I’m going back to a Cubase only template. Although, if there is a solution I’d be interested.


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 12, 2021)

This seems to be the answer. The second half explains the MIDI Focus feature. I’m glad I read your post which prompted me to look for a solution.


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 12, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> This seems to be the answer. The second half explains the MIDI Focus feature. I’m glad I read your post which prompted me to look for a solution.



Many thanks, Darren. It looks like this will work!

Dave


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 12, 2021)

This is a bit of a a rabbit trail question but if you run Cubase on a single i9 machine with libraries on 5 NVMe drives and 128GB ram, is there any advantage to VEP? Or is that Specifically for multiple machines?


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 12, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> This is a bit of a a rabbit trail question but if you run Cubase on a single i9 machine with libraries on 5 NVMe drives and 128GB ram, is there any advantage to VEP? Or is that Specifically for multiple machines?


A few for starters:
-Quicker to switch Cubase Project versions that use the same VEP template.
-If Cubase crashes its quicker to reopen as you don’t have to reload all the libraries.
-Faster Cubase load/save times (offset this against VEP load/save times which I’ve not measured).
-You can load AU plugins on a Mac in VEP (not that big an advantage as most plugins are both VST and AU)
-MIR integration.
-Easier to share projects with users of other DAWs who have VEP and for you to switch DAWs in the future.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> A few for starters:
> -Quicker to switch Cubase Project versions that use the same VEP template.
> -If Cubase crashes its quicker to reopen as you don’t have to reload all the libraries.
> -Faster Cubase load/save times (offset this against VEP load/save times which I’ve not measured).
> ...


Nice list, thanks!!


----------

